
Show HN: A personal log from the command line - DFHippie
https://github.com/dfhoughton/jobrog
======
dTal
>job add --tag email --tag o email

I would never compel myself to document my day in such detail, if I had to
type that (or even the short versions) for every entry.

I actually use a similar system, but it's no more than a short shell script
that 1) is triggered by a hotkey and 2) gives me a little window to type my
activity in. Making the impedance trivially low is key.

~~~
DFHippie
I do because I need this level of detail in my time sheet. `job r -t e` comes
pretty quickly off the fingers if you type it every day.

------
klundqist
Any thoughts on backing up the logs? I don't want to put my personal Dropbox
on my work machine

~~~
DFHippie
I'm afraid I don't have any useful thoughts. It's just a file. The log I've
been keeping since October of 2014 has about 19,000 lines in it now and is
just short of a megabyte. Gzip takes it down to 200K. So it's a pretty easy
file to move about.

The whole point is to ignore the log file itself, though, in daily use. I
wouldn't want to be porting it around on a thumb drive every day. That being
said, you can override the default location with the --directory option. Maybe
this plus an alias so you don't have to type the whole path in every time.

Maybe I've misunderstood your question.

